# Help! What are these spots?



## ashleythomas82 (Nov 8, 2016)

I have this phrag (phragmipedium albopurpureum) and its newest fan has all these spots on it, but none on the older fans. Any idea what could be causing the spots? It's an indoor plant. Thanks for the help!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2016)

Did you check for pests?


----------



## ashleythomas82 (Nov 8, 2016)

yes, there are no visible pests


----------



## gonewild (Nov 8, 2016)

You'll need to show a bigger picture with more detail.


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 8, 2016)

Dried water spots? A bigger photo would help.


----------



## ashleythomas82 (Nov 8, 2016)

they are definitely not dried water spots as they are imbedded in the leaf (although I can't exclude damage to the leaf due to water); they are hypochorotic and spherical (but not ring-shaped) and the leaf texture is unchanged (i.e. they do not have a sunken-in appearance); I will try to get a better picture tonight when I get home from work


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2016)

You should store your photos on a photo-storing site, like Flickr or Photobucket, and link them to Slippertalk. Your photos can be bigger than posting them directly here.


----------



## JAB (Nov 10, 2016)

I've seen similar on a couple of my Phrags. Was wondering the same thing!? Virus perhaps?


----------

